# Historic wood score.



## Gregf (Jan 24, 2021)

The village I live near has a historic opera house that has been allowed to deteriorate to the point of the roof about to collapse due to a beam failure. Luckily a group was formed to try to save the building. A company was hired to stabilize the roof. I saw on their Facebook page that the failed beam was being removed and debris being cleared to erect a supporting structure.  When I asked what was being done with the wood they said it was in a dumpster. I hot footed it for some dumpster diving. Luckily the beams were already cut into manageable pieces. I think I have enough for a blank or two. Of course, I now need a laser engraver for the pens. (On order) The members of the committee will be gifted with pens.


----------



## Gregf (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## MPVic (Jan 24, 2021)

Gregf said:


> The village I live near has a historic opera house that has been allowed to deteriorate to the point of the roof about to collapse due to a beam failure. Luckily a group was formed to try to save the building. A company was hired to stabilize the roof. I saw on their Facebook page that the failed beam was being removed and debris being cleared to erect a supporting structure.  When I asked what was being done with the wood they said it was in a dumpster. I hot footed it for some dumpster diving. Luckily the beams were already cut into manageable pieces. I think I have enough for a blank or two. Of course, I now need a laser engraver for the pens. (On order) The members of the committee will be gifted with pens.View attachment 296173


Great find - wonderful tribute you are creating for the folks who have a passion to restore the building.


----------



## magpens (Jan 24, 2021)

Great find !! . Great story !!

What species of wood .... I would appreciate learning this .... if you know, please. . Thanks !


----------



## TDahl (Jan 24, 2021)

It is always great hearing how materials used in pens actually have some history and sentiment. I'm sure the pens will be much appreciated.


----------



## Gregf (Jan 24, 2021)

magpens said:


> Great find !! . Great story !!
> 
> What species of wood .... I would appreciate learning this .... if you know, please. . Thanks !


Old and dirty.   From looking at a fresh cut end my guess is it‘s pine.


----------



## PatrickR (Jan 24, 2021)

Nice! It’s always great to save old growth wood. Southern yellow pine and Douglas fir were commonly used. The board far right looks different, possibly figured?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregf (Jan 24, 2021)

Will look at the board closer, but I think it’s just dirt. Building built 1890s.


----------



## Gregf (Jan 24, 2021)

Not sure how I’m going to cut the beam piece down. My bandsaw will only cut 5”.


----------



## PatrickR (Jan 24, 2021)

I’ve cut many large oak beams with one of these.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregf (Jan 24, 2021)

Thx!


----------



## FormSystem (Jan 25, 2021)

*Username:* SpinRight
*Name:* jeff
*eMail Address:* sparks@ts4b.com

*Puzzle Number* 14
*Puzzle Answer* Test Answer


----------

